

Live WWDC 2012 Keynote Video Feed - matthodan
http://www.ustream.tv/ltktv

======
richbradshaw
Soon as I tuned in he was caught and camera confiscated. I would use the term
lol, but it's a little crass.

------
ghurlman
Blurry, from way back, and with running commentary. No thanks.

